# .45 ACP reloading presses???



## Chickenjoe (Nov 27, 2007)

My husband is wanting a reloading press for his HK ammo. (.45 ACP) He gave me a clipping of one from a magazine, a Pro 1000 which does everything with each pull. But a friend of his told him a single action press is better for beginners than a multi stage press.
My question would be...What do you recommend for a beginner wanting to reload his bullets? He enjoys hangun competitions and shooting at the range, So he goes through a lot of ammo.
I'd like to surprise him for Christmas with a quality press, but may have to leave it up to him to purchase. Any help would be appreciated!! 
~Thank You~


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I just got a single press and like it. Takes a long time to make the ammo however I like it because I do it to tinker. If he goes through a lot of ammo and he wants the press to lower the cost of the ammo the multipress would be better. If you really want to impress him, buy some brass and bullets along with it so he can get started right away.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I started off with a Dillon XL650 (http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/content/p/9/pid/23803/catid/1/XL_650), with the advice of a seasoned reloader. Others have told me I jumped in over my head, and that I should have started with a simpler machine.

However, I've now built over 7,000 rounds without any mishaps. I load for .380ACP, 9mm, and .45 ACP.

If you buy him a reloader, be sure to include a couple of good reloading manuals as stocking stuffers. He needs to read the "how to" parts of the manuals, and he will need the manuals to help him figure out how much powder to put in the cases.

He will also need a caliper, powder scale, csae guage, bullet puller, and a solid bench to work off of.

If he is careful, a progressive machine like Dillon's will do him fine. Warning: building you're own ammo is expensive up front, but down the line it will save money, and is a great hobby. And it is something the two of you can do together.

He's a lucky guy to have a wife willing to help him start this hobby.

Another place to do research is here: http://www.brianenos.com/pages/dillon.html

Best to both of you!

WM


----------

